# Adivice for zoladex and CBFM please



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Im looking for some advice, I had a lap and dye mild endo and adhesions removed and ovary drilling for my pcos in october, followed by 6 monthly implants of zoladex for thick womb lining, i had my follow up appointment on the 18th april and my cons said we can go away and ttc when the last implant has ended and said i dont need to wait for af, my implant ran out 3 days ago and my cons said i should ovulate 1 week from last zoladex and if no bfp af should arrive 2 weeks later.
My ovaries have been hurting on an off for the last week mainly on the left side tho (im worried its a cyst) And i have gone and bought pregnacare vits for me and wellman for dh aswell as omega 3 1000mg.
And also got the CBFM but i dont know when i should start using this, do i need to wait for af??
Im going to start using a BBT too.
Any ideas or exsperience with zoladex?

Thanks for reading and sorry for waffling lol


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi babycakes,

Sorry, no experience with Zoladex so can't help there.  As for CMFM, you'll probably have to wait til AF arrives.  You can start using CBFM any time between day 1 to 5.  I bought one this month and it didn't arrive til CD6 so I had to cheat and tell the monitor it was CD5 when really it was CD6 - hasn't made much difference for me as my cycles are longer than most but if you have regular cycles I'd recommend starting with a fresh cycle.

I also chart my BBT and record the results on FertilityFriend.com, which plots the temps for you and presents you with a chart, interpreting your signs for you - takes all the guess work out, plus, you can compare your charts to other peoples!  This is a mild obsession for me during the 2ww!

Good luck x


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Catkin

Thanks for reply   

I will wait for af to come, i hope its not too long, the zolly has me in a temporary menopause but im feeling crampy, cant wait to use the cbfm but also a little worried that i wont O if the ovary drilling was unsuccessful.

Do you need to be a full member of fertility friend to chart? i might give that a try.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi babycakes

You need to sign up but it's free! You can sign up for VIP access for about £28 per year, but this is not essential - I went a year with just the basic access. 

Hope AF comes soon so u can start a fresh cycle. 

Do you take any vitamins/supplements? Some can help you ovulate. Have a look at angelbumps' fertility protocol on this site if you want more info

Xxx


----------



## Rebecca3544 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Babycakes,

I have stage 4 endo and had a lap & dye in December followed by 3 months of zoladex injections. My last injection was 8th Feb and I was advised not to ttc until I had my first AF which eventually arrived last Saturday! It can take some time for your cycle's to return to normal  and you can get withdrawal bleeding after zoladex which isn't a proper af. From my experience it's has taken quite some time for the zoladex side effects to go and for me to feel back to normal again so if you are feeling good and want to ttc then I would. Anyway, good luck with everything xxx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Catkin 
Yes i started taking pregnacare tonight with omega3, hope it helps im feeling pretty desperate now    

Hi Rebecca

I was unsure if it was safe to ttc straight after zoladex but my cons said it is fine    if your af has taken that long to return maybe mine will be longer i had 6 months zoladex, Have you had any pain since stopping it? im getting the odd familiar twinge and ovary pain    

xxx


----------



## Rebecca3544 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Yes I started to get twinges more or less straight after the zoladex finished which I assumed and indeed hoped was my ovaries waking up after being asleep for 3 months! After a few weeks and no sign of af I started to panic and was reading all sorts of stories on the web about af not returning but everybody reassured me and once I started to relax more af arrived. I can honestly say that I'd never been so happy to have a period...lol...Hopefully it won't be too long before you get back to normal cycles but if it doesn't happen straight away try not to panic xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Babycakes

We have a April/May thread within this section for all ladies that are using the CBFM.  Feel free to come and join you will find out lots of useful information on there   xx


----------

